# OMG



## Guest (Nov 29, 2003)

Wasn't sure if it were proper to post this here or somewhere else, so I may do it more than once.I just began reading Dr. Leland Heller's book, Biological Unhappiness. Took the initial screen test. The results are that I may actually have several comorbid illnesses in addition to IBS and FMS: (The asterisks are by the ones that have been officially diagnosed.)Dyslimbia* ADD*Bipolar DisorderCyclothymic Disorder*"Fractured Enjoyment"OCDGAD*Panic Disorder*He doesn't address PTSD, but I have also been officially diagnosed with that as well.Is it any wonder that I have IBS? Is it any wonder that I desperately needed the correct medication to help me?Is it any wonder that the hypnotherapy helped me as much as it did?According to Dr. Heller, first and foremost medication needs to be used in order that we can learn to re-train our brains to process information more accurately so that we can respond more appropriately to life. He goes on to suggest that pre-programmed genetical behavior when combined with the stresses in today's fast-paced world work together to create a climate that causes us to be vulnerable to biological unhappiness.This is very enlightening book. I recommend it to anyone who is struggling to feel well, whether physically, mentally, emotionally or *Spiritually.Evie


----------

